# Queen Anne stove South Africa



## kologha (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi to everyone,
I am in the process of buying a Queen Anne stove. This is a small 2 plate cast iron stove made from the late 1800's to the mid 1900's in Britain and SA. I would like to know whether it is necessary to line it's firebox with firebricks (high temperature bricks for lining furnaces) or not. I suspect that if one were to use anthracite then it might be necessary, but as I intend to burn wood I wonder if the stove can cope without firebricks. Can anyone advise me?
Thanks


----------



## moresnow (Apr 24, 2017)

Can't give you any advice on that stove. Sure can welcome you to Hearth however! South Africa. Interesting. Add a few pics of the place. Some of us get a kick out of seeing pics from far away members!


----------



## begreen (Apr 24, 2017)

Some old cast iron stoves did not have firebrick, it depends on the original design. Some had inner burn plates instead. Do you know the manufacturer of the stove and its model?


----------



## kologha (Apr 25, 2017)

I will try to upload a picture of the stove, as well as one which has firebricks in it. I grew up in a house on a farm without electricity and we had a wood burning stove (bigger than the Queen Anne in the picture) and I don't remember our stove having firebricks in it. I think that it might only need firebricks if a hot fuel such as anthracite is used. I doubt very much if a wood fire would reach a temperature of 1000 degrees C. I think that would be about 1850 deg F.


----------



## kologha (Apr 25, 2017)

The stove was made by Falkirk in the UK and was known as a Queen Anne. They are quite common in SA, Australia, The UK and might even be found in Canada.


----------



## begreen (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd want at least a single layer of firebrick in the stove to protect the sides and back from hotspots and uneven heating.


----------

